# ***NEW*** 20" Rohana Wheels RFX-10 & RFX7 Gloss black & Brush Titanium



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

Rohana has released two new wheels in their Rotary Forged line and the two designs are Rohana RFX-10 & RFX-7 Deep concave. 
Wheels come in 20x9, 20x10.5, 20x11, 20x12. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information 
(626) 814-1158
www.audiocityusa.com​

__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN


__
https://flic.kr/p/SiTFbN
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/TU4h2g


__
https://flic.kr/p/TU4h2g
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/UW4L6F


__
https://flic.kr/p/UW4L6F
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/TU4gFM


__
https://flic.kr/p/TU4gFM
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/V5aHo1


__
https://flic.kr/p/V5aHo1
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/V5aHgs


__
https://flic.kr/p/V5aHgs
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/V8HwvB


__
https://flic.kr/p/V8HwvB
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/UW4Lrv


__
https://flic.kr/p/UW4Lrv
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/TU4hmz


__
https://flic.kr/p/TU4hmz
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/V5cgc9


__
https://flic.kr/p/V5cgc9
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

